# Show me your kits



## 5656130 (Mar 11, 2011)

So i got on here and was scrolling around and i noticed the drum section did have a forum to show off your equipment so here it is


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 11, 2011)

99 Stage custom rock size shells. All Evans heads. Tama hihat/dbl pedal. Zildjain A new beats, earth ride, rock crash, high china. Sabia Pro Sonix crashes Pearl Unilock stands.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/drums-percussion/149289-new-drum-day-whats-56k.html


----------



## DGKarehere (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry, if we can't see it well..

Gretsch Catalina Birch 
Sabian XS20
Stagg Splash
Evans G Plus Drumhead
Remo Powerstroke 4 batter kick drumhead
Gibraltar double pedals


----------



## yingmin (Mar 14, 2011)

Silly.


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 14, 2011)

Sometimes I see the mods change thread titles, surprised they haven't changed this one to "show me your tits"


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 14, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Sometimes I see the mods change thread titles, surprised they haven't changed this one to "show me your tits"



yeah they usually only change the thread titles to silly things if youre obviously trolling misspelled something or you wrote it in all caps


----------



## mountainjam (Mar 14, 2011)

5656130 said:


> yeah they usually only change the thread titles to silly things if youre obviously trolling misspelled something or you wrote it in all caps



Yeah your right, just thought it was a good oportunity for some humor. I looked at the title wrong the first time and thought that's what it said


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 15, 2011)

My Roland V-Drums!!!


----------



## InCasinoOut (Mar 16, 2011)

first 4 are the oldest, when it was still in my parent's house in texas. last one is here in my basement in wisconsin, 4 years later and it still hasn't changed. haha.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 16, 2011)

Dat snare. 

Also, I djent on a budget.


----------



## Verity (Mar 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, I don't have any new-ish pictures, but I do have videos!







Kit is a Tama Starclassic Performer (all birch shells), Tama Starclassic 14x6.5 sex - I mean snare - drum, a host of Sabian cymbals, Gibraltar V-Rack, Roc-N-Soc Nitro throne, and Pearl Demon Drives.


----------



## 5656130 (Mar 16, 2011)

mmm so many pretty kits keep them coming


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 17, 2011)

My drummers kit.

Pearl Masters Custom Extra 
6 ply Maple 7.5 mm. thick

22x18
10x8
12x9
14x12
16x14

Snare:
Ludwig Supraphonic LM402 COA ( Chrome over Aluminum )
14x6.5

Cymbals - 
Assortment of Zildjian A Customs and Paiste Prototypes


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Before I left RI, this was the drum Kit I had. It wasn't much of a kit, but it did the trick and sounded good after I tuned it all up and got good cymbals and hardware for it.












If I can remember right, it was a...
-10" snare, 
-10", 12", 14" and 16" toms, 
-22"X18" kick drum, 
-Iron Cobra twin pedal,
- 20" Zildjian ZBT ride
- 20" Sabian China
- 14" Sabian B8 Hi-hats
- 6" Custom-cut bell splash
- 12" Custom-cut Bell splash
- 16" Sabian XS20 Crash
- 13" Cut-down Sabian AAXplosion China
- 14" Sabian B8 Crash
- 12" Zildjian ZBT or ZXT Splash
- 20" Sabian B8 Crash/Ride
- 10" Custom-cut Bell Splash
- 12" Wuhan Mini-China
- 14" & 8" Aluminum bells, savaged from a scrap yard.

Like I said, she may not have been much to look at, but it sounded awesome for what it was... Am actually considering getting another kit again to get another project or band together... Not sure yet... I'm actually a WAY better drummer than I am a guitarist...


----------



## Amalloy (Aug 27, 2012)

I guess I'm doing a bit of a Necro-Bump here, though I didn't see the point in starting a new thread. 

So, here's my set!






The kit has been expanded a bit, but this is the most recent picture I have available!

Pearl Vision Birch 6 piece: 8", 10", 12", and 16" toms, 22x18 Bass drum, and a 14x5.5(?)" Steel snare.
Gibraltor Racking, mixed with pearl hardware. As well as Tama Speedcobra double pedals!

Cymbals (Not all in picture!)
Sabian 22" HH Custom powerbell Ride
Sabian 18" AA Medium Crash
Sabian 20" AAX Plosion Crash
Sabian 18" AA Chinese
Sabian 21" Holy Chinese
Sabian 10" Max Stacks
Sabian 11" Max Splash
Sabian 10" Paragon Splash
Sabian 10" Chopper
Sabian 14" AA Medium Hi-hats
Sabian 7" Ice Bell

The 8" Splash is being replaced very shortly with the max splash, but It's worth mentioning as it's in the picture.
As you might guess; I'm a bit of a Sabian nut! I love their cymbals.

When I get my phone/Camera fixed, I'll post the up to date stuff.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 28, 2012)

thats a really interesting setup man, how that hh powerbell? looks awesome
but i could have some serious fun on that kit


----------



## jordanky (Aug 28, 2012)

I miss playing drums like fuck. This was my Christmas present to myself Christmas of 2008

Tama Starclassic Bubinga kit
Pork Pie snare
Sabian 15" APX Solid Hats, 17" AAXplosion Fast Crash, 18" APX Crash, 18" Vault Crash, 19" AAXtreme China, 20.5" Chad Smith Sig Crash (not shown), 22" APX Solid Ride. 














I only played this setup for a while when I first got this kit, I ended up not digging the two floor toms and just ended up going back two one-up-one-down with a 14" and 16" tom.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 28, 2012)

14 as your rack tom?!

i hate having only one rack tom
its only useful in some situations, i like having the variety of depths


----------



## jordanky (Aug 29, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> 14 as your rack tom?!
> 
> i hate having only one rack tom
> its only useful in some situations, i like having the variety of depths



I love huge drums man. I grew up on dudes like Taylor Hawkins, Mike Bordin and of course I have to mention John Bonham, just to name a few. It's not always the case, but for me, bigger = better. Especially in the type of music I was playing, as well as the construction of the drum. The shells were Birch/Bubinga which retained a very aggressive attack and a ton of projection from the birch, and a ton of low end and sustain and punch from the bubinga, so everything just meshed well when tuned a hair low with a set of Evans EC2 SST's.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Aug 29, 2012)

Every time I glance at this thread, I think it says "show me your kids."

On a more contributing note. There are some really nice sets in this thread. I wish I could play drums haha


----------



## Fiction (Aug 30, 2012)

guitar-rob89 said:


> Every time I glance at this thread, I think it says "show me your kids."



I see 'Show me your tits"

So I guess we know who the mature one here is


----------



## Goatfork (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, being that I can't drum for shit and am on the verge of living out of my car, this is my kit.









[All is well, for I fucking love it.]


----------



## Epyon6 (Aug 31, 2012)

Marvel and Behold! My Tama Rockstar 9 peice!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 31, 2012)

thats a big mofo
its nice and tight though, love that


----------



## The Norsemen (Aug 31, 2012)

My drummers new kit
Other than those cheesy skulls that are going soon it's sick.
Only sizes I know are the kicks, 22"
Also got some Axis Longboards for it 
Shits ridiculously fast now compared to his old Silver Series Iron Cobra double


----------



## Epyon6 (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> thats a big mofo
> its nice and tight though, love that


 

As you like your tone like your women, I like a drums tight


----------



## Epyon6 (Aug 31, 2012)

The Norsemen said:


> My drummers new kit
> Other than those cheesy skulls that are going soon it's sick.
> Only sizes I know are the kicks, 22"
> Also got some Axis Longboards for it
> Shits ridiculously fast now compared to his old Silver Series Iron Cobra double


 

Looks like 10,12,13,14,16 toms. 14 inch snare prob


----------



## Amalloy (Aug 31, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> thats a really interesting setup man, how that hh powerbell? looks awesome
> but i could have some serious fun on that kit



It was a HH powerbell, I had it re-hammered by Sabian to raise the pitch. I found it would blend to much whenever I played double kick (Which is a lot!)

I'm seeing a lot of nice kits on this thread now. I'm happy I brought this thread back to life! Ha!



The Norsemen said:


> My drummers new kit
> Other than those cheesy skulls that are going soon it's sick.
> Only sizes I know are the kicks, 22"
> Also got some Axis Longboards for it
> Shits ridiculously fast now compared to his old Silver Series Iron Cobra double



Axis are nice pedals, I wish my feet we're so screwed up that so that I could play long boards.
I'm curious though, does your drummer break a lot of cymbals? The B8's look really out of place on that kit.


----------



## The Norsemen (Sep 2, 2012)

Amalloy said:


> Axis are nice pedals, I wish my feet we're so screwed up that so that I could play long boards.
> I'm curious though, does your drummer break a lot of cymbals? The B8's look really out of place on that kit.



Why cant you play longboards?

He does but not nearly as much as he used to.
He bought all these the same time he got the kit so it was preference this time.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Sep 2, 2012)

oh, wait...kits...shit


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 3, 2012)

My side of the jamroom


----------



## Amalloy (Sep 3, 2012)

The Norsemen said:


> Why cant you play longboards?
> 
> He does but not nearly as much as he used to.
> He bought all these the same time he got the kit so it was preference this time.




I honestly wish I knew why I can't play longboards. It's pretty damn retarded, and infuriating. I had a pair of Trick Dominator's for 2 or so years, and my feet could never adjust to them. Any 160~180 BPM range double bass runs (especially 8th note triplets) I couldn't do, no matter how much I practiced or developed new techniques. But as soon as I replaced them with speed Cobra's my double kick is immediately back on track.

I suppose that makes sense, buying all high quality cymbals all at once would be damn expensive!


----------



## gordon_mlz (Sep 3, 2012)

This is my kit. Bought November 2011. 

I'm a drummer first, guitarist second 

I'm a huge fan of Alex Rudinger and Travis Orbin - I owe a lot of my technique and kit setup to those gentlemen. They truly are amazing musicians and I have the most respect in the world for both of them. 

Specs:
Tama Starclassic Performer B/B
Birch/Bubinga Shells
Smokey Indigo Burst Finish
22x20 Kick
10x8 Rack Tom
12x9 Rack Tom
14x12 Floor Tom
16x14 Floor Tom
Ludwig Black Magic Snare 14x6.5 (Nickel-Plated Brass)
Axis XL-2 Longboards
Toms - Evans G2 Top/Remo Ambassador Bottom 
Snare - Remo Black X Top/Evans Hazy 300 Bottom w/ Puresound Blasters
Kick - Aquarian Super Kick II Batter/Aquarian Regulator Resonant
Tama Iron Cobra/Stagemaster/Roadpro Hardware
Pearl Snare Stand/Boom Cymbal Stand/Hi Hat Mount (Right Hats)
Roc-n-Soc Throne
Vic Firth Tom Float Corpsmaster Sticks

Cymbals (Left to Right):
Saluda Custom 18" MIST-X Vented Crash
Sabian HH Regular Hats 14"
Zildjian Zil Bel 6"
Zildjian A Custom Projection Crash 18"
Zildjian A Custom Splash 8"
Wuhan China 14"
Meinl Byzance Heavy Hats 14"
Zildjian A Custom Projection Crash 19"
Zildjian A Custom Medium Ride 21"
Saluda Custom 18" MIST-X China



>





>





>


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 5, 2012)

need better takes on those saluda's man!
sweet looking setup, i play mine very similar to yours


----------



## Razzy (Sep 5, 2012)

The cymbals in the very top right corner are my band's drummer.

My current setup consists of:

5-Piece Tama Superstar in sugar white
14" Sabian XS20 Medium hi-hats
20" Sabian XS20 Medium ride
16" Sabian AAX-plosion crash
18" Sabian AAX-plosion crash
Mapex Raptor double-kick pedal


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 6, 2012)

hows those raptors treating you?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 6, 2012)

This topic appears at the top of the section a number of times, and every single one of them I read "Show me your tits". I need sleep. Now.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 6, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> hows those raptors treating you?



They're fantastic, man.

I'm really surprised at just how good they are.

I used to use Trick Dominators and plan on getting another set, and while these aren't nearly THAT good, they're hanging with me just fine in the mean time.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 7, 2012)

trick dominators are too expensive for me to bother with
i got my demon drives for $300 off craigslist, and am quite happy with them
The raptors were my #2 choice


----------



## Razzy (Sep 7, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> trick dominators are too expensive for me to bother with
> i got my demon drives for $300 off craigslist, and am quite happy with them
> The raptors were my #2 choice



Yeah man, if I saw Demon Drives for $300, I'd probably buy them, lol.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 7, 2012)

here's my gorgeous kit. dont know the exact series or name of the finish, but its a DW and inside one of the toms theres a date stamp, like 1997 or 1998 i cant remember. went with a pearl rack because id heard the clamps could rotate if they were a little loose on the round gibraltar tubes. ive had most of these cymbals for like 8 years. im sure im going to need to start investing in some new ones in a few years.

this is right when i got it and for shits and giggles i put up all the cymbals i had stands for.






this is a more recent pic, a lot closer to how i set it up now with the third tom being quite a bit lower.





used to have an iron cobra pedal that worked beautifully. but the threads on the hoop clamp got stripped out and the main pedal has some serious slack. ive been using a pearl eliminator for about a year and a half now and i love it.


----------



## Bretton (Sep 7, 2012)

ride/crash on the right has been replaced with an AAX Stadium Ride, Alu Bell is now on top of the left hi-hat, and sawblade over china has been replaced with a splash.





closeup of the snare I built out of a hunk of steel pipe:


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 7, 2012)

Bretton said:


> closeup of the snare I built out of a hunk of steel pipe:



i bet that snare sounds real trashy (ina good way)


----------



## ShadowAMD (Sep 7, 2012)

Are you sure you meant kits?


----------



## Bretton (Sep 8, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> i bet that snare sounds real trashy (ina good way)



haha, nope, not like a china if that's what you mean. Rings like a bell.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 8, 2012)

dude that snare looks fucken awesome. i would to do something similar, though i have no access to materials nor do i have the tools to cut/drill metal.


----------



## gordon_mlz (Sep 10, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> need better takes on those saluda's man!
> sweet looking setup, i play mine very similar to yours



Duder i will post closeup pics of the saludas whe i get back to beantown, im out of the state right now. 

I must say for the price, the saluda cymbals are outstanding. J would buy from them again.


----------



## BornToBurn (Sep 19, 2012)

DW 5000 Kick Pedals

PDP Rack Kit System


ZILDJIAN CYMBALS
--------
A custom-

12 splash 
14 hats
16 crash 
18 crash
20 med ride


ZHT-

18 rock crash
18 china 


ZXT-
14 Rock hats
18 china

Zildjian Sound FX-
10 zilbel 
custom bell cut from 16 rock crash

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/262240_450297271679480_360847749_n.jpg


----------



## Bretton (Sep 20, 2012)

SYLrules88 said:


> dude that snare looks fucken awesome. i would to do something similar, though i have no access to materials nor do i have the tools to cut/drill metal.



look for a machine shop or CNC place, let 'em know what you're trying to do, and see if they can help.


----------



## Blackheim (Sep 23, 2012)

Here some pics of my lovely kit: 






















Specs:

Sonor Force 3005 in natural maple. 

-8, 10 and 12 Rack Toms. 
-14 and 16 Suspended Floor Toms. 
-22x18 bass drum. 

dDrum Dios LE Maple/Walnut Snare Drum 13x7 

Axis A Classic Black Longboards with Danmar Wooden beaters. 

TRX Icon Heavy Ride 22"
TRX BRT Crash 19" (Repaired from accident)
TRX BRT Crash 17" (Repaired from accident)
TRX NRG Crash 18"
TRX BRT Chinese 18"
TRX BRT Chinese 14"
TRX BRT Splash 12"
TRX BRT Splash 10"
TRX BRT Splash 8"
TRX BRT Hi-Hats 14"

What can I say, all drums and cymbals sound beyond awesome and even the repaired ones sound incredibly well!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 24, 2012)

hows TRX workin out for you? ive always wanted to try their stuff but havent seen any in person


----------



## Blackheim (Sep 24, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> hows TRX workin out for you? ive always wanted to try their stuff but havent seen any in person



Well, I have Sabian and Meinl too and I also had Paiste, Zildjian and Istambul... So far, the sound I get from the TRXs is the one I like the most. 

I mean, they are super versatile and explosive yet controlled. The ride is brutally defined and pingy (which I love), the splashes cut through the mixes like hot knives thru butter, the hats sounds great but I have heard better (they sound very similar to AAX Xcelerators), the chinas are like whipslashes (the 12" sounds kinda funny though, sounds like Indiana Jones whipslash) and the crashes sound huuuge (the NRG 18" is huge sounding, is like a wall of sound).

So far, I am loving them and would highly recommend them....


----------



## StewartEhoff (Sep 25, 2012)

Mapex MB5245TA 22 Fusion Drum Kit Midnight Black

22 x 18 Bass Drum

10 x 9 High Tom

12 x 10 Medium Tom

14 x 14 Floor Tom

14 x 5.5 Snare

S550 Snare Stand

H550 Hi-Hat Stand

P550 Pedal

C550 Cymbal Stand

B550 Boom Stand

Paragon China 19" - Sabian - Neil Pert signature

AAX Dark Crash 16"/41 - Sabian

XS20 Medium Ride 20"/51 - Sabian

SD Medium Thin Crash 18"/43 - Sabian

XS21 Hi-Hats 14"/36

DW9000 Double bass pedal.

Skins - UT Remo BA Head.


----------

